# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Открытие конференции - 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcgK...uJnF8l&index=7

----------

